# Independence Day Traditional Archery Shoot and Celebration



## Al33 (May 17, 2016)

July 2nd, 2016
524 Shamrock Lane
Dawsonville, Ga 30534
Hosted by Jerry Russell and Al Chapman

Please join us for some fun times and great food as we celebrate our Nation's independence at Jerry Russell's beautiful mountain estate. It will be a traditional archery event but so much more than that. There will be fishing, kayaking/canoeing, horseshoes, fireworks, prizes for the kids and maybe even a few for the adults. Primitive style camping spots available if you wish to spend the night either Friday on the eve of the 2nd or Saturday night of the 2nd or both. Pot luck lunch and supper so please bring a dish you wish to share. 
**We will have a safe kids archery range set up close to the central activities so parents can observe. Also some novelty shots which will be a lot of fun.
**If you wish to fish please bring your own tackle and bait. Bass and big bream are in abundance in the lake.
**If kayaking or canoeing bring like jackets for your kids because they will not be allowed on the lake without them. There are three kayaks available but  you may want to bring your own.

Needs and items to consider bringing: chairs for yourself and family or guests / fireworks / food dishes / toys to donate for kids raffle (new or used) / extra bows and arrows to loan out for the day / any stuffed animals your kids no longer need or want that we can use on the kids range as targets.

We will have Port-a-Potties available on sight and designated parking areas. Additionally we will keep an area clear next to the house for drop offs of anything you do not want to have to carry from the parking area.
Because we are uncertain at this point about how many will be attending we ask that you RSVP listing the total number you expect to be in your party and also the type of dish you plan on bringing for the pot luck eats. If our expectations are correct about the attendance numbers certainly more than a few of the same dish will be needed so do not be concerned about bringing something already listed. Pot luck dinners always turn out good.

Directions if you do not have GPS:  From I-285 @ Hwy 400/19 N. on top end of Atlanta
Take 400/19 north for 39 miles and take left on Hwy 136 W. Go approximately 11 miles to Shamrock Lane on your right and go to the end where Jerry lives.

Contact Info: Jerry Russell - 678-776-4502 email: stickbowjerry@hotmail.com
                        Al Chapman - 770-778-2480 email: alchap222@gmail.com

We hope to see you there and you can post your RSVP here. Thanks!!


----------



## jerry russell (May 17, 2016)

Looking forward to this in a BIG way and hope to see everyone there.  We have a great course mapped out and if you have not shot or visited up this way you are in for a treat.  It is a beautiful area.  

I have been asked by several people for camping information. Depending on the number of campers, we should be able to get you a spot right at the waters edge.


----------



## whossbows (May 26, 2016)

Sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 4, 2016)

Less than a month away folks.


----------



## handfull (Jun 17, 2016)

This sounds awesome - will see if i can get kids on board!


----------



## RPM (Jun 17, 2016)

That's a beautiful place you have there Jerry!!!!
We hope to make it.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hope all of you that wish to can make it. We have a lot of things for the kids to do including a large slip & slide right into the lake.
We need used stuffed animals for the kids range and/or as prizes to be given away. We also need toys of all kinds used or new for the kids raffle so please try to bring a few.

Thanks!!


----------



## RPM (Jun 20, 2016)

Al, it depends on how my wife's MS is doing and how hot it gets.  The heat causes her MS symptoms to flair up.  I'll try to have something for the kids one way or the other.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 24, 2016)

If you plan to attend and can bring some kids or women's bows, it would be great.  We will need some loaners.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 27, 2016)

Fireworks have been obtained and we are going to have a loud and big fireworks celebration. Sure hope all of you can make it.


----------



## Clipper (Jun 28, 2016)

Al33 said:


> Fireworks have been obtained and we are going to have a loud and big fireworks celebration. Sure hope all of you can make it.



Friday night or Saturday night?  This is on my calendar if nothing comes up to keep me from coming.  Told the family not to plan anything for me that day.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 28, 2016)

Clipper said:


> Friday night or Saturday night?



Saturday night.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 29, 2016)

Those attending please bring some chairs.


----------



## John V. (Jun 29, 2016)

My son Alex and I are planning on attending.  Sounds like it will be a great time!  

I have a couple of kids bows that I can bring along with some kids arrows.

We are thinking of bringing some ice cold watermelon


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 30, 2016)

Sounds like a grand time...this work thing is always a big inconvenience.  Getting off at 7am on Saturday morning and a three hour drive just doesn't seem feasible.  I wish you all wonderful time and a safe weekend.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 30, 2016)

We carved out the corse this afternoon and even in the blistering heat is was cool in that fern covered bottom.  The trail climbs to some fun shooting in the hills before a walk back around the lake.  Might want to bring a spinning rod as you shoot the 3D range.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks to the Russell family, Jerry and Al for making this happen, it was good to see some old friends, and make some new ones, had a good time thanks.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 3, 2016)

The food was very good (ate to much), the course was just right, the scenery beautiful, the hosts were gracious, and I just plain had a very relaxing and enjoyable day.  It was great to see friends from south Georgia as well as friends from up here.  I got to shoot two rounds with some good folks who are good archers.

Not sure which was the most fun to watch, the slip-n-slide or the porta-pottie shoot.  Both were fun and wish I had brought a grandchild or two.  Thanks, Jerry, Al, and all who worked so hard to host this shoot.  You made my day.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2016)

Thank you to all who came and shared in the fun, made all the effort VERY worthwhile. Some of you traveled long distances just to be there for a few hours so we we were grateful. Thank you to everyone of you who contributed to this event with your food dishes, drinks, toys for the kids raffle, or cash donations to help with the expenses, so very much appreciated!!!!!

Jerry and I are looking forward to next year and already have a few ideas for making it even better. Hopefully there will be more kids attending as we had a ton of donated prizes for them.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 5, 2016)

Jeff and I really enjoyed the day of fellowship and fun!!! The course flowed well, the food was great and meeting new friends was great! Getting to see everyone was the Best! I didn't take a single picture, thanks to Mike, Al, Liz and Bobbie for all they took!


----------

